# Woodgate Beach, 18th,19th,20th & 21st June



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Robin and I are heading to Woodgate Beach for a few days on Monday. We will be staying at the Bakala Tourist park and will be fishing Theodolite creek, and, if the weather is kind, outside for some school mackeral.

Interesting link and pretty accurate. 

http://www.fishingmonthly.com.au/camping/01apr.html

If any are interested, please PM me and I will provide a phone no.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

8) g-day Mick; been meaning to get back down there for awhile now,
perhaps a day trip on Wed.
if I don't see up-the-creek, maybe in Terry's pub :wink:
anyone else going to be around ?


----------

